#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Advertising >  >  How can Google Adwords work for small businesses?

## Bhavya

Google AdWords has a crucial role in making the businesss online marketing strategies easier. Its one of the best products and fastest ways for getting vast traffic on the edge of converting. And using Google AdWords might cost a bit straight  they use a Pay per click model  the profits could significantly overshadow the costs. Google AdWords offers secure and instant traffic to the website and provides a chance to transform many of the guests into leads and sales. But Can Google Adwords give benefits to small businesses?

----------

